# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Become Invisible

## Dreaamer

Try becoming invisible and sneaking by a DC.

----------


## naturespirit

Hmm... Something I might include in my restarting lucid dreaming. : )

----------


## Lang

I'm pretty sure a lot of people have done that already. I know that is one of the tasks that Spellbee's Competition that people try to do. For me, however, I've been doing that for a long time.

----------


## JaclynFleurant

I might as well try this!

----------


## Cookino

This is something I've done quite often in dreams. Usually I cover my face or imagine myself turning invisible. It helps imagining the sound that plays in Paper Mario when you use the invisible power with the Boo partner.

----------

